# Poll: How did you find Specktra?



## Wattage (Apr 24, 2006)

I am curious! 

I (probably like so many of our other members) found out about Specktra through MUA. I am so glad!!

So tell us how you got here!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2006)

i was searching google for MAC color stories and *boom* up pops specktra..


----------



## devin (Apr 25, 2006)

i was searching makeup through google and up popped specktra.


----------



## depecher (Apr 25, 2006)

I found it via Makeup Alley. I just started to read that site again. I LOVE this place!


----------



## Arella (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I found it through a LiveJournal community. Probably either mac_cosmetics or macsaleswap.


----------



## Stephy (Apr 25, 2006)

I actually came here from a post made on Bebedawl Boards. http://www.bebedawl.com/board Someone made a post sharing one of the tutorials saying how informative it was and how nice the whole forum was. I peeked, signed up, posted... and then bought nearly 300$ worth of MAC in two weeks. LOL! My husband hates you all... j/k


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 25, 2006)

I found it from a local forum, one of the forummer was a member of specktra... she shared the MAC Traincase... and I am hooked up with MAC now. =D


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 25, 2006)

i accidently ran into this site whilst seaching for asian eye tutorials/looks......and only on the 5th page on google, did this site pop up. And boy, i must tell you i was bloody stoked to find this site- imagine, me having the patience to sit there and sit through clicking and looking at hundreds of useless sites before finding this heaven of a place! thank goodness i found it!


----------



## karen (Apr 25, 2006)

makeup alley.
Someone was upset about a comment someone else made about her fotd. 
lol, I was curious... so I came to check it out. I was super excited to notice that it was basically a MAC only board, so I stayed.


----------



## alysia (Apr 25, 2006)

a couple people mentioned it on LJ so I did a google search


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 25, 2006)

A friend told me about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yay!


----------



## luminious (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arella* 
_I think I found it through a LiveJournal community. Probably either mac_cosmetics or macsaleswap._

 
Same here.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 25, 2006)

I found it while doing a search for a particular makeuup product (can't remember what it was)?


----------



## Urbana (Apr 25, 2006)

i think it was in another forum and i saw it...


----------



## Heathcote (Apr 25, 2006)

I was searching 'colour theory' on google images at school one day for my graphics work, and this site came upp! Looked good so I signed up today!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2006)

I found the website linked to a thread on emakemeup.com


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 26, 2006)

Vogue Australia


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nightshayde* 
_Vogue Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW, specktra was featured in Vogue magazine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i found out from MUA,  there was one user who kept answering to every MAC question  with "according to specktra" or specktra this and specktra that, so i had to check it out to see if it was all that. and I'm so glad I did!!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 26, 2006)

i was doing a search in google for a particular MAC product and this site happened to come up. (it was a page from the color stories) i looked at the site and instantly signed up to be a member.


----------



## Bexx (Apr 26, 2006)

I was on MUA when Chelsea and company were starting it. I came up with the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been a member ever since!
Great great great site!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 26, 2006)

I found out about it through one of the myspace MAC groups...


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Chelsea...she was talking about Specktra on MUA
Like many I was lurker for a long time.


----------



## XoXo (Apr 26, 2006)

I was reading a myspace MAC group and someone reccomended specktra as a good MAC website.


----------



## Professor Fate (Apr 26, 2006)

i googled "like","yeah",and "so anyways"....... this page came up numero uno.


----------



## gRiZeLda (Apr 26, 2006)

Myspace! Lol!


----------



## absolutbuffy (Apr 26, 2006)

*I found out through MUA*

They always would post pics of future collections over there


----------



## mspixieears (May 2, 2006)

MUA - they were always referring to it there and some of the members got really crabby about the boards being hijacked by MAC and new collection fever (I should patent that phrase!) and I wanted to know how it was that they always had the info way before collections were due.

What started out as pure reference became lurve, I thought I owed it to the site to quit delurking!


----------



## lovejam (May 2, 2006)

Someone had linked to the main Specktra site on some makeup board I used to frequent. I never liked it there, but I thought anything was better than a livejournal community. XD

Anyway, once I came here and saw this forum, I never visited that other one again.


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i was searching google for MAC color stories and *boom* up pops specktra.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Hey, me too!  I was looking for stuff from winter 2004, specifically pirouette lipstick, and there was Specktra


----------



## kradge79 (May 3, 2006)

Makeupalley here! I am now a complete Specktra addict!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 3, 2006)

Ebay, the seller had put a link to Specktra in their listings so you could get advice on how to deppot the e/s's she was selling.


----------



## Vicky88 (May 3, 2006)

mac_cosmetics on Livejournal!


----------



## scarletashes (May 4, 2006)

Somewhere on Livejournal I think.


----------



## aziajs (May 5, 2006)

I googled "MAC" and 6 or so pages later there was Specktra.  And then I couldn't remember how I found it or what it was called when I tried to come back.  It took me several days to figure it out and find my way back.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 5, 2006)

Thru MUA a couple of years ago. Finally joined Specktra and delurked!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 5, 2006)

I googled a MAC item (I think it was a palette) and this site came up. I was super excited to find MAC addicts like me so I joined.


----------



## deveraux (May 6, 2006)

I found specktra on http://www.laundromatic.net (there was a thread about MAC)


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 7, 2006)

Mac_Cosmetics community on LJ


----------



## J-Anne (May 12, 2006)

myspace!


----------



## sunsational (May 14, 2006)

someone from a hairboard directed me here


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 14, 2006)

Monica (mona971 on MUA) mentioned it once when she did an RAOK for me, but I didn't sign up until Dawn (Holstrom4 on MUA) posted a link in one of her messages when we swapped! But I wanted to give full credit to both of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks chicas!!


----------



## bubbubbbos (Sep 16, 2015)

Found it through google


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

Searching for ways to swap makeup


----------



## Kretgyuin (Oct 30, 2017)

I found this site through internet browsing. I am glad I'm here.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 2, 2017)

Makeup Alley and other various makeup-related searches


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 2, 2017)

Looking for MAC swatches...all Specktra roads lead back to MAC lol!


----------

